# Sable needs a home immediately! (Pit/Lab mix in Minnesota)



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Sable came to us in July as a stray that was never claimed. She is the sweetest dog I have ever met towards humans, you have no idea. She sits in her kennel every day, pressed right up against the gate, waiting for somebody to walk by. When they do, her tail wags and she leans, if possible, even harder into the gate in hopes of getting a little attention, or even better, being taken out for a walk! 

Sable has many things going against her, She is a large, black dog. She is a pit bull/lab mix. She does not get along with female dogs or cats. She has been at the shelter for nearly six months.

She has many things going for her as well. She is sweet as can be and very loyal. She loves male dogs (especially black labs!) and will play for hours with them. She never messes in her kennel. The shelter staff have fallen in love with Sable, and have not wanted to put her down. It pains us every day to see her sit there in her cement kennel, waiting to go somewhere. We have contacted nearly every rescue in Minnesota and North Dakota in hopes of finding a place for her, but nobody will take her. We have thought about making her our mascot, but it is not a good option because she does not get along with female dogs or cats, and could not be allowed to be loose in the building with the staff during the day. Most of us have considered taking her home ourselves, but (there are only 9 of us) we all have something that makes that impossible for us and for Sable. 

Sable has been given until the end of the week to find a place, two weeks if some interest is shown, but after that the shelter cannot keep her any longer, and she will be euthanized.



I would like to share a letter from our Rescue coordinator for others to re-post and pass on.



> Dear Rescue friends,
> 
> Since July 28th, I have been working on finding a home for the above dear pit-bull/lab mix! (sorry the picture is so big) Her name is Sable and when I first met her, I didn’t like her because she is part pit bull. I have never been a real fan of pit-bulls. Many of you have seen this picture and Sable’s bio on Petfinder. She is at the Otter Tail County Humane Society in Fergus Falls, MN. I have sent out many many requests for people to either take her into foster OR adopt her. Nothing has worked. But I have grown to love and appreciate this dear dog like she is a member of my own family. My husband will not take her and he has put down his foot so hard that the “D” word has come up! Plus, we have family that are terrified of pit bulls so I could not have her as a dog or even as a foster. I am so sorry. I have never had a dog that has shown so much love and affection towards me.
> 
> ...


If you are interested in helping Sable or know of someone who might, You may contact me at [email protected] or the Humane Society at [email protected] or 218-739-3494


http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17143260


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Just updating, Sable will be put down on Friday at 7 am.


----------



## becksterorange (Nov 13, 2010)

I really don't know why I torture myself by reading these threads. She is absolutely gorgeous. I will definitely pray that she gets a home before Friday. I so wish I could help.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Binkalette, do you know if she has any hunting skills? Likes to retrieve or anything like that? My brother is near Fergus Falls and has no problem with the mix of lab and pit, but he's looking for a hunting dog more than a pet. If she's got any instincts for it though he's easily capable of training, please let me know I'd hate to see her put down!

Also posted this on my FB since most of my family and friends are in MN maybe I can at least get some folks to express an interest and buy her some time even if they're not able to take her in!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Updating- Some of our volunteers have been working day and night to find a place for Sable before Friday. They really got the word out there and we have received numerous, large donations to cover the costs of Sable's stay at the Humane Society, and all the vet care and work that has been done on her. One man has offered to cover the adoption fee for Sable which is $50 +tax for anyone wishing to adopt her. He will also purchase any supplies needed to take her home. We have also had a behaviorist contact us and inquire about helping to work with Sable's female dog aggression issues to make her more adoptable! Sable is up to date on all of her shots, spayed, micro-chipped and HWT/Lyme negative for anyone interested. 

Due to all of the sudden support for Sable, she will be staying with us a bit longer. It hasn't been said how much longer, but she will not be put down Friday!:clap2::whoo:

Hopefully she will be out of here soon! She absolutely deserves it!


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

That is fantastic news. I hope the fact that she's a black dog won't hold her back. They always seem to have the toughest time getting adopted!

Newt


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Great job! So glad she won't be put down and that she got such great support! I so hate to see any dog that is adoptable put down just for lack of funding! =)


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks to all of the people that spread the word about Sable, and those who showed their support for her, Sable has found a new forever home! She will be transported Sunday, Jan 2, and will go to a canine daycare center where she will spend one week while being treated to the doggy spa and massage treatment! Then she will move to her forever home. Her new family is a couple that love to run and can't wait to take Sable running with them. She will hopefully be a very spoiled girl at their house!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

That's great news Binkalette. Way to go to keep pulling for her - she looks like a fantastic dog.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Yay thats fantastic news!


----------

